# Advice on Bikes (Cannondale/Specialized/Fuji)



## wcook (Jan 17, 2005)

I am a recreational rider who does the occasional sprint/Olympic distance triathlon. I usually ride about 30 – 50 miles a week but will increase the mileage to around 60 – 80 miles when preparing for a race. I am a casual rider and definitely do not consider myself a racer. Like most people, I do like to improve my times when I ride.

I have been looking at the following 3 bikes…

2005 Cannondale R1000 – I thought it rode really smooth for aluminum frame. I love the all Ultegra components and the great wheel set (Mavic Kysrium Elite). The weight is 18.5 lbs. Question on this bike is how will the aluminum do on longer rides 50+ miles.

2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite – The all carbon frame looks great and has a smooth ride. The major components are Ultegra but the brakes, front derailleur & cassette are 105’s. The 105’s are probably just fine, but I was really leaning towards the Ultegra’s. Weight is a little heavier than the Cannondale at 19.5 lbs.

2004 Fuji Team SL – Rode a little rougher than the Cannondale, but didn’t seem too bad. Love the all Ultegra components and it is extremely light at 15.5 lbs. I don’t know a lot about Fuji and I wonder how rough the long rides (50+ miles) will be. How will the wheel set (American Classic Sprint 350) will hold up over time? I am fairly light at 145 lbs, so the wheels may be fine.

Any ideas/suggestions/advice that you have on these bikes would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

You weights seem off, the C-Dale and Specialized a couple of pounds high and the Fuji a couple low, for one. How did that happen?

The Cannondale and Specialized are both very nice bikes. Not much of a Fuji fan myself, although their higher end stuff has fans.

Out of that bunch I like the R1000 the best, assuming it fits you well. Fit and comfort are the two most important facts (much more critical then whether the brakes are ultegra or 105).


----------



## wcook (Jan 17, 2005)

*The bikes were weighed at...*

The C-Dale & Fuji were weighed at one LBS and the Specialized was weighed at another. All of the bikes were ready for riding and had pedals on them when they were weighed. I did not actually see the scale, but the Fuji was noticeably lighter than the other two.

I did like the R1000 a lot and it fit great. The Specialized also was a good fit and the carbon is tempting. The Fuji fit OK but not quite as well as the others. Since I have only ridden all on short test rides, I was not sure how they would do over a 50+ miler, especially the C-Dale & Fuji with the aluminum frames.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

wcook said:


> The C-Dale & Fuji were weighed at one LBS and the Specialized was weighed at another. All of the bikes were ready for riding and had pedals on them when they were weighed. I did not actually see the scale, but the Fuji was noticeably lighter than the other two.
> 
> I did like the R1000 a lot and it fit great. The Specialized also was a good fit and the carbon is tempting. The Fuji fit OK but not quite as well as the others. Since I have only ridden all on short test rides, I was not sure how they would do over a 50+ miler, especially the C-Dale & Fuji with the aluminum frames.


Weird, I know that R1000 is pretty light. Well, in any event fit is the key- especially on longer rides. The Specialized will be great long ride bike as well. Unless the LBS can make the Fuji fit better then "OK" I would avoid it for one of the other two brands.


----------



## fblum (Oct 2, 2004)

*Specialized Allez Cro-Mo*

You need to ride some steel! Look at the Specialized Allez Cro-Mo, I have one and I love the ride.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

Fit, fit and fit. Don't worry that one has some 105 and the other all ultegra as they are so close to each other it makes no pratical difference (unless you are talking about the new ultegra 10). Given your weight have you considered looking at some of the steel bikes like Jamis, Lemond, Gunnar, etc.?


----------



## wcook (Jan 17, 2005)

*I did ride the steel Specialized...*

I did ride the steel Specialized Elite Cro-Mo and it didn't seem to fit me quite as well as the C-Dale or the Roubaix, but it did ride better than I expected. The guy at my LBS was a big fan and said that he was going to get one for himself. I am also not a big fan of the colors of the Cro-Mo. 

I have not ridden any other steel framed bikes up to this point and have not heard much about the bikes that you mentioned, other than LeMond. I have seen LeMonds at my LBS, but I am not sure if any of them carry Jamis or Gunnar. I will have to do more research on Steel –vs- Aluminum/Carbon.

As for the components, the C-Dale does have the Ultegra 10 whereas the Roubaix has the 105 cassette.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sl*



wcook said:


> The C-Dale & Fuji were weighed at one LBS and the Specialized was weighed at another. All of the bikes were ready for riding and had pedals on them when they were weighed. I did not actually see the scale, but the Fuji was noticeably lighter than the other two.
> 
> I did like the R1000 a lot and it fit great. The Specialized also was a good fit and the carbon is tempting. The Fuji fit OK but not quite as well as the others. Since I have only ridden all on short test rides, I was not sure how they would do over a 50+ miler, especially the C-Dale & Fuji with the aluminum frames.


The Fuji SL bikes are waay light, especially for the price. I think FSA carbon cranks, AC 350 wheelset, carbon post etc.. I took a spin on one and was impressed, probably the ultimate light-person race bike or climbing bike for the money.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Nov 19, 2004)

*A matter of taste...*

First of all, I think this is a matter of personal taste. You have a certain "feel" that you want on your ride, based on prior biking, even your first childhood bike. Some times fit is also this way. Some hate the modified geometry of newer bikes and others are happy to not be in a full racing drop all the time.
Whatever you like, get. Check the reviews of these rides and see if their comments ring true. If your test rides correlate then you are on your way to deciding.
Personally, I have ridden the R1000 about a hundred miles and while it handled well, the vibration from it grated. I would never buy it. The Roubaix is smooth and the bike feels fast. I am not that strong but it leapt forward whenever I stomped on the pedal. Did I say smooth? It irons out bumps very nicely and is a good handling bike. I considered what I wanted to be on after 60, 80, 100 miles and decided to go for the comfort of Specialized. 
In the end, it's your $, and therefore your decision. Just keep test riding until you are certain.


----------



## Samuel Garcia Galante (Sep 26, 2003)

*What's your budget?*

If your budget allows for $1,900, get a Specialized tarmac Comp, full monocoque carbon frame, 9 speed ultegra (except brakes and front derailleur), carbon seatpost, handlebar and headset, might be little heavier than the Fuji, but full carbon will surely be better than the Fuji on longer rides.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

wcook said:


> I am a recreational rider who does the occasional sprint/Olympic distance triathlon. I usually ride about 30 – 50 miles a week but will increase the mileage to around 60 – 80 miles when preparing for a race. I am a casual rider and definitely do not consider myself a racer. Like most people, I do like to improve my times when I ride.
> 
> I have been looking at the following 3 bikes…
> 
> ...



I'd go Specialized for the comfort. That's a stiff frame btw in the bb which is always a plus in my book. Forget your mindset about the "all-ultegra" 105 is not going to hurt your performance one bit.


----------



## NFields (Jan 9, 2005)

[I did the exact same test rides that you did by brand. I took home the Specialized Roubaix Elite 2004, AL and CF back in October. I was tempted to buy the all CF bike but couldn't wait for the new year model, or $2400. The fit, speed, and comfort were the areas that screamed for me! The C'dale was fast, but rough...same with the Fuji....for me. I choose Specialized.

Thanks,
Nelson


----------

